# Cocos first birthday



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

It's here already Crazy Coco is 1 💕💕


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ha ha , she looks so spoilt, is she red or apricot?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Lol aren't they all , apricot Gaynor she's gettin a bit lighter than she was (when she's not muddy ) your boy is gorgeous too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Coco


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Happy birthday Coco


Cheers 2ndhandgal it's flew in x


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke (Nov 9, 2021)

Cocos mum said:


> Lol aren't they all , apricot Gaynor she's gettin a bit lighter than she was (when she's not muddy ) your boy is gorgeous too


Happy Birthday Cocoa


Cocos mum said:


> It's here already Crazy Coco is 1 💕💕
> View attachment 131436
> View attachment 131437
> View attachment 131438
> ...


----------

